# SLAYER !



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i know theres some SLAYER ! fans amongst us.















riff in peace . . . :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:headbang:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree, may he rest with Dio, dimebag, Paul gray, and the rest of the Metal Gods


----------

